# When do they stop growing?



## Hbomb

Hi everyone!

I was just wondering the average age when viszlas growth slows down and stops.

Hercules is now 6.5 months old and weighs 22kg (48lb). I met a 2 year old male v today that was the same size as him. 

Will the growth start slowing down soon or is he going to be a mammoth?

Alice


----------



## Looney

he's going to be a big boy!!!! ;D


----------



## ironman_stittsville

My Phoebe hit her size pretty close to one year. She has put on a few pounds since then (currently 22 months old and 48 lbs) but is quite close to the same size/weight as when she was 11 months- 13 months.

Rh.


----------



## kristen

You're gonna have a big boy! (I know, I own one) 
Check out this thread:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3938.0.html

My guy is about 65lbs now at 9 months. They do slow their growth some at about 7 months, but continue to grow.


----------



## mswhipple

It seems to me that they reach "almost" their adult weight/height by the age of one year, but... they keep growing, albeit much more slowly, until the age of two years. At least that is what I have seen.


----------



## texasred

mswhipple said:


> It seems to me that they reach "almost" their adult weight/height by the age of one year, but... they keep growing, albeit much more slowly, until the age of two years. At least that is what I have seen.


That's what I have seen in mine. They did get wider once they are at a mature age between 2 and 3 years old.


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy.my little Vizsla bitch is 14 months now and only 21 inches at the shoulder, she weighs in at 18 kilos.....she is such a lovely dog, crazy from morning till night but a real pocket rocket....to tell you the truth I thought she may have been a bit bigger, my last dog was a Weimaraner he was a big lad.....


----------



## mswhipple

At 14 months, Darcy is still growing (although slowly now). I'm sure that no matter what her eventual size, she will not disappoint. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Darcy1311

Thanks for the reply..Darcy is just a georgous little dog, so loving towards everyone and such a joy and a credit to the Vizsla breed....


----------



## Looney

5-1/2 months


----------



## hotmischief

Looney, loved the picture - gorgeous dog. It was interesting for me to see how big your 51/2 month old is against mine. Boris is just 5 month, but looks smaller. He is 21" to the shoulder now and weighs in at 20Kgs. We have stopped feeding him puppy feeds as he seemed to be growing too fast - and he certainly seems to have slowed down the past three weeks. How tall is your?


----------



## Looney

Never measured him, I'm 6'4" and I don't have to bend to touch his head!?


----------



## Looney

He's also on a raw diet if that matters.


----------



## hotmischief

Mine is also on a RAW diet, but I'm only 5'4" and I do have to bend slighty to pat his head - so I guess yours must be a quite a bit bigger than mine!!!

I'm not too fussed if he is on the small side as we have a huge Dane and that is one big dog - so a smaller one is great!!


----------



## Looney

His mom was 45+ daddy was 48+
She guestamated up to 60#s


----------



## threefsh

It also depends on if/when you get them altered. I have seen the difference between an intact adult male and a male that was altered at a young age - there is a HUGE difference in size, muscle mass, and build. I really prefer the look of intact males.


----------



## Looney

Laszlo is now a bit over 6 months and 40lbs but is soooo skinny! I can see some ribs but not too bad....I am pleased so far with his development.


----------



## harrigab

I'm pretty sure that Ruby has stopped growing now she's 12 months old, she seems to have stayed same height/weight for 2-3 months now.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

I thought Dozer was done around 20 mos but then he seemed to have another spurt right before we got Penny. The week before her, the inlaws were down and even commented on him "filling out". He'll be 2 aug 31 so I guess in his case it's true they grow until their 2.


----------



## Hbomb

Oh well guess I will need a bigger sofa if he keeps growing! He gets weighed next wk so will keep you posted!

Funny thing is, he looks quite short to me! Just long body, and solid thats why hes so heavy! Maybe he will get more graceful as he gets older!


----------



## roxy2011

every v i meet seems to be a different height and width!

roxy is coming up to 17 months old and is 22 kg and 21 inches at the shoulder shes stopped getting tall now thankfully  but shes getting wider not fat but shes a big solid muscly git lol


----------



## Hbomb

Hercules is still growing...

At 7 and a bit months he now weighs 25 kg (55 lbs). 

I knew he was getting heavy as the little madam refuses to jump in the car so I have to lift him and it hurts my back!

Here's a pic of husband holding him. I think it's funny that he is quite big now but still has a wrinkly face!!


----------



## datacan

WOW, H, that's a big baby... what are you feeding him? 

Our Sam was 24.4 KG at 14 months (last Vet visit)


----------



## threefsh

Hercules is huge! What a cutie he is! <3

Riley is 41lbs now at 10 months. My original estimate was 42lbs, but it looks like she may pass that!


----------



## texasred

That one big puppy.


----------



## Ozkar

i'll take some pics of Astro soon and post them up. He's now 18 months or thereabouts and weighs in at an estimated +40kgs!!! So, just like Hbomb, he's a monster boy too. FWIW, at 12 months he was 36kgs if that gives Hbomb some indication of an end weight!! Not sure how tall or long he is except to say that everyone who sees him comments on how big he is. Especially other v owners as they know how big they should be.

To be honest, he's too big. Too big for conformation and it makes him a bit of a slow gangly lump. It also makes it harder to lift him into the rooftop tent each night and back out again in the morning......

Little Zsa Zsa runs rings around him in speed and agility. On the flip side though, his lack of speed also makes him a great Deer Dog!!


----------



## hotmischief

Boris has just turned 6 months and is 23Kgs - shiould I be worrying???

I wanted a small dog this time.

Looking forward to seeing some pictures of Astro.


----------



## Ozkar

HM, I think your heading for a monster too.  I think Astro was 23kgs at 7 months, but my memory isn't that good. A search might dig it up, but I couldn't be buggered   

I'm still away in the bush at the moment and my camera isn't easily accessible. I'll take something decent when I get back next week. I haven't been focussed on pic taking lately. Once I have this training bedded in, I will get the camera out again.


----------



## adrino

Reading all your posts I have to say I must have a small girl. 
Elza is almost 8 months old and she's only 16 kg.  :-\ 
She was the smallest in the litter though... I was hoping for a bit bigger girl... But we shall see, she still has plenty time to grow. 

*Hotmischief* aren't wired haired vizslas bigger anyway? I saw it on Crufts that they were huge next to shorthaired Vs.

*Hbomb* Hercules is huge!!!   Actually looking at him I'm happy that Elza is not THAT big. ;D 
I can't even lift her up now! ???


----------



## VictoriaW

Gracie turned 1 on Sunday...she weighs in at 37.3 pounds. 

She has not gained any weight (down a bit, even) since 10 months, although we think she could stand to add a pound or two. I am guessing that, continuing to grow very slowly, she will top out at just over 40 pounds. 

She was 30 pounds at 6 months, so the rule of thumb (weight at 6 months = 70-75% of adult weight) seems to be working for her.

I'm just glad that she will never outweigh any of my kids! ;D


----------



## Darcy1311

I think I have the smallest Vizlsa in the world, Darcy is now 16 months old and weighs in at 17kg, and she is 21 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## texasred

Lucy is almost 2 years old. When I fatten her up for cold weather and she is soaking wet, she tips the scale at 39-40 lbs. Her running weight is 37-38 lbs.

June is 50lbs and Cash is 54.
The big dogs can't keep up with Lucy.


----------



## Hbomb

I think there's quite a big size difference between male and female viszlas. There is a female one in our street called coco who is light and she is so fast, she is like a red blur!

Hot mischief, Hercules is a wire/smooth cross and he was 22kg at 6months if that helps! he is a picky eater believe it or not so his weight gain is not steady.. He put on 2kgs in 2 weeks after we got back from holiday! 

Ozkar, wow, astro sounds very big, almost ridgeback size! My husband will be happy if h gets that size as he wanted a ridgeback and i said no!! I agree with you the bigger ones are less co ordinated! Hercules is still quite a bit slowe and clumsier than his dog pals at the field. We haven't measured him, but he doesn't look tall, just very long and thick, a bit like a sausage dog!! 

Oh well, regardless of how big he gets, he's still our tubby baby.


----------



## hotmischief

*Oz* Hope you're having a good time in the bush - if you haven't got the camera handy, then guess we aren't going to see any pics of what you catch 

*Hbomb* That is interesting that Hercules was the same weight as Boris at 6 months - maybe we are in for monsters.

*Victoria* That is interesting what you were saying about the wires being bigger. According to the UK Kennel Club standard, that is not the case but obviously breeds change. I took him to Windsor Champiosnhip Show(not to show) on Friday and he met his breeder with his sister and mother and he was bigger than both, and his growth plates are still rather bulberous. Had two enquiries as to whether he would be standing at stud later. I had planned to have him neutered!!!

When I took him on the Surrey Whizz a couple of weeks back he was bigger than all the bitches and with the exception of one male he was there or there abouts. I think that sort of gave me an inkling that he might be on the big size.

*Adrino* I know what you mean about how heavy they are to lift. He will sometimes jump into my estate but the Jeep is too high and I don't want him trying. I am teaching him to put his front feet on the bumper so all I have to do is lift the back end up. It is easier lifting him down as he is on my level and I just put my arms around the whole of him.

Oh well no matter how big he gets we love him dearly and let's face it he is never going to grow as big as Fergus who weights 78Kgs


----------



## littlelulu

Our girl, Lulu, has been pretty much the same size since we got her at 8 months. She's about 22 inches and 40 lb. Friends of ours own her full brother, Coda, and he's waaaay bigger than her at 78 lb. We only live about 5 minutes away from them so they get to hang and run together all the time. It's like having 2 Vs without the extra work . Here's a shot of them showing their size difference. I love this shot - Coda looks like her bodyguard! 8)


----------



## Hbomb

Hi again!

Thought would weigh in the bomb again, seeing as he will be 9 months in a couple of days! 

The result... 62 lbs. 

He's taken to sitting on my knee as well.. No wonder I have leg cramps


----------



## datacan

That's big  .... We were 54 lbs @ 14 months.


----------



## adrino

Wow! That's huge! 
Elza is 9 months old today (already) and she can't be more than 40 lbs. I think she's around 38... 8) 
I guess I've got a small V... :


----------



## CrazyCash

My guy Cash will be 10 months old this month and when I had him at the vet last month he weighed 60lbs! He's not super tall, but he is pretty long. He also has some pit in him, so I'm not sure if that's contributing to his weigh - he's definitely a solid dog, but he still has loose skin all over so I'm not sure if he's going to continue to fill out or up.


----------



## threefsh

62lbs?!??  Our girl just hit 43lbs at 11 months. My estimate was 42lbs! 8)


----------



## harrigab

harrigab said:


> I'm pretty sure that Ruby has stopped growing now she's 12 months old, she seems to have stayed same height/weight for 2-3 months now.


hmm, seems to have been a growth spurt, she's grown an inch + since I thought she'd stopped, now 23" at shoulder at 13.5 months


----------



## Darcy1311

My little midget Darcy is 21 inches at the shoulder 16 kilos in weight, and is now 17 months old she still has all her puppy features and she is the best thing since sliced bread....


----------



## zigzag

I weighed my pup every 2 weeks from the age of 4 months, I wanted so bad for him to grow, he is just a small boy. 1yr 45lbs and I love it he is great lap dog and eats ground in the field. Stops on a dime and clears fences EZ. I wanted a 50-55lb male but you get what you get and you love the heck out of it.


----------



## harrigab

just weighed Elvis, seeing he's 4 month old today, tipping the scales at 32lbs


----------

